# Cracked shower basin :(



## elbon00 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi all, new user here.  I have a pre-fab plastic shower basin that is cracking in spots.  I really want to avoid ripping out tile to replace it, so I've been wondering about a coating that could be applied to seal and fortify it.  Almost like a softer version of a truck bed liner.  Anyway, my research has identified a couple of possibilities, and I'm wondering if anyone here has experience with either.  Or other thoughts altogether.

One is Homax Tough as Tile Tub and Sink Refinishing Kit (available at Home Depot), which is a spray-on epoxy.  One concern with this is it would theoretically result in an ultra-smooth finish, such as that found in a tub or sink.  The current basin has just a bit of texture to it.

Another product I found online is SolidStepCote Anti-Slip Tub Coating Kit (https://safetydirectamerica.com/sho...tings/solidstepcote-anti-slip-tub-coating-kit).  This is a roll-on material that comes in three different grit sizes.  

Pictures attached.  I would most appreciate any feedback or suggestions!

- Jeff


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2016)

The first one is for cast iron and steel.
The second one will not add strength.
Is it leaking now?


----------



## elbon00 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks much for your reply.  The back of the box on the first product mentions working on Fiberglass, Porcelain, Glazed Ceramic Tile, and Countertop Laminate.  Plastic of course isn't specifically mentioned, but if it works on Fiberglass... ?  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-32...art-Epoxy-Aerosol-2-16-oz-cans-2105/202061379

As for leaking, there has been nothing noticeable yet, though I wouldn't really know until it comes through the garage ceiling below.  I did spread a thin layer of silicone over the cracks, but I am of course hoping for a better solution.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2016)

The reason for it to crack is the flexing because it was not installed on a layer of mortar. What you want to do is stop the flexing before it cracks right thru and there will be nothing more to talk about.
If you can gain access from adjacent walls or from below, the trick is to get something under there to fill the void and stop the flexing.
I have worked with two like this, one I opened the wall from the next room but there wasn't enough floor to put mortar on so I just slipped in pieces of plywood until the void was filled and there was no more flexing.
The other was in an alcove in the basement walls with no access at all, we drilled holes in the skirt and did our best to figure out how to get mortar in there but settled with foam. Foam and hole plugging was done by others I was just there to make sure there were no leaks and help decide whether it was worth fixing.


----------



## elbon00 (Nov 16, 2016)

Well, this basin already has a solid Styrofoam type fill that comes with the basin.  That's what sits against the sub-floor, and is meant I suppose to provide some degree of flex.  This one must just have been poorly made and didn't have the firmness needed.  Regardless, it should not crack all the way through unless the underneath material starts falling apart from moisture.

Anyway, that's why I thought just a good seal and a little bit of strengthening might do the job.  Just not sure how or what to use.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 16, 2016)

You could try something that claims to seal. 
This is not a recommendation, Just something to think about.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjvNHiFCaPw[/ame]


----------



## elbon00 (Nov 16, 2016)

Something to consider, though probably not much in the way of reinforcing or strengthening.

Anyone else out there have any experience with this product or the two I originally mentioned?

Thanks
- Jeff


----------



## goose25 (Nov 16, 2016)

The two products you are talking about are just top coats. They won't help fix your problem anymore than silicone will. They will just look prettier for a little bit. Then crack again. After you support around the drain. The roll on type is going to be better off for a shower floor.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2016)

Do you have any access to the pan from underneath?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Do you have any access to the pan from underneath?


 




goose25 said:


> The two products you are talking about are just top coats. They won't help fix your problem anymore than silicone will. They will just look prettier for a little bit. Then crack again. After you support around the drain. The roll on type is going to be better off for a shower floor.


 
It has foam under it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 17, 2016)

Low expansion spray foam may help fill voids_ IF _he has access. Seeing as how it's a garage ceiling, I'd try opening the ceiling and drilling a small hole and see if that doesn't help with the flexing issue. OR, pull the pan and do a proper fix.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

I would be trying to get another ten years out of it.

You have to figure out what it is first.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8vyX4GJaus[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eggAzL9oQxg[/ame]


----------

